# Skinny Goat... Advice?



## SarahFair (Jun 20, 2012)

I got a goat with twins on her back in December. 
Her sides have always been "hollow". No matter what Ive done she stays that way. 
She is over 5 years old but her teeth are not worn..

I have been wanting to sell her but am kind of embarrassed.. I dont want people thinking I abuse her. 
All my other ones are normal.. 
Shes even the herd queen and gets first choice of food and shes been wormed..


Back in December








This past month or so:


----------



## Symphony (Jun 20, 2012)

She looks healthy but I'm not Goat expert.  She almost looks like a Dairy Cow frame but shes a Goat.


----------



## mama24 (Jun 20, 2012)

My 2 best milkers look just like that when they are making milk. Are her kids weaned? Have you treated her for cocci?


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes.. I treated the whole herd after 2 kids contracted it in Fed/March.

Her kids have been gone since Feb


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 20, 2012)

could just be her type of body.... Is she still milking for you? if she is she could just put all into the bucket...!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 20, 2012)

No, I have never milked her. I weaned her kid back in February.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 20, 2012)

Then i think it's just the way she is.... she looks pretty tall in the pictures..... Boy she sure has a set of horns too WOW!


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 20, 2012)

She is taller than my German Shepherds.. and very pretty to look at. 
She is just a personable goat and stubborn as an ox when trying to lead/catch her. 
...just not a good fit for what I want in pets.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you had a fecal ran?  Could be tapeworms, and it takes a white dewormer given for 3 days in a row to get them.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 20, 2012)

Even though you wormed her, unless you did a fecal before (to determine the need) and a fecal after (to determine effectiveness) you really don't know if the worming had any effect at all.

How much grain is she getting?  If you are group feeding, you can't effectively increase her feed to improve body condition.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 20, 2012)

I second the fecal for worms. I am used to pygmy and ND but she does look a bit thin or like her rumen is not developed.  She does not look abused though so no need to feel embarressed  What is she eating?


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 21, 2012)

She eats browse, Purina goat feed, and hay when browse is low.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty girl! Want to put her in a box and post her to me? 

I'm using beet to fatten my blind wether, he loves it! He was looking a lot like your girl before I started him on it a month ago and he's looking much more filled out now. The advice for a fecal is good though, I'd get that done first and make sure the wormer worked.


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 26, 2012)

I shaved her yesterday to get a better look at her body condition.. You cant feel her spinal (except for the top, obviously) and her ribs are not visible. I doubled up on her hay and she seems to stay "fuller"
Honestly Im wondering if its because before she was the low goat on the rung and was getting run off... now that shes the queen shes worried about running everyone off when it comes to feed time. 

Ive put out double the hay and spread it much much further apart into "social settings". Of course she still runs from stack to stack chasing everyone but the kids off 
But at least now there is enough so when everyone else has had their fill she can graze without worrying about bullying


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 26, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I shaved her yesterday to get a better look at her body condition.. You cant feel her spinal (except for the top, obviously) and her ribs are not visible. I doubled up on her hay and she seems to stay "fuller"
> Honestly Im wondering if its because before she was the low goat on the rung and was getting run off... now that shes the queen shes worried about running everyone off when it comes to feed time.
> 
> Ive put out double the hay and spread it much much further apart into "social settings". Of course she still runs from stack to stack chasing everyone but the kids off
> But at least now there is enough so when everyone else has had their fill she can graze without worrying about bullying


  More hay is good.  Sounds like her condition is fine but you can't go wrong, I say, with more hay.


----------

